# مشكلة بالياهو ما بيفتح عندي بلييييز شو اعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## MARY ROSE (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع:smil8:
ايميلي ما عم يفتح بس من كم يوم مش عارفة ليش بيضل يطلع هالمسج هادا بلييييز شو اعمل؟؟؟
Yahoo! is changing the way you can recover your account in case you forget your password. We recommend that you provide a mobile phone number and/or an email address, but you must enter two secret questions and answers in order to continue.  Learn more 

Oops! Looks like our servers are taking a break. Please try again later.


Enter an email address (Optional): where Yahoo! will send password reset and account emails 



Add two secret questions (Required): 
Change Questions and Answers 

- Answer on file -


- Answer on file -

 - Select - Where did you spend your honeymoon? Where did you meet your spouse? What is your oldest cousin's name? What is your youngest child's nickname? What is your oldest child's nickname? What is the first name of your oldest niece? What is the first name of your oldest nephew? What is the first name of your favorite aunt? What is the first name of your favorite uncle? What town was your father born in? What town was your mother born in?- Create your own question - 


 - Select - Who is your favorite author? What is the last name of your best man at your wedding? What is the last name of your maid of honor at your wedding? What is the name of your favorite book? What is the last name of your favorite musician? Who is your all-time favorite movie character? What was the make of your first car? What was the make of your first motorcycle? What was your first pet's name? What is the name of your favorite sports team? Where did you spend your childhood summers? What was the last name of your favorite teacher? What was the last name of your best childhood friend? What was your favorite food as a child? What was the last name of your first boss? What is the name of the hospital where you were born? What is your main frequent flier number? What is the name of the street on which you grew up?- Create your own question - 


Make sure your answer is private, memorable and does not change over time. 


Critical - Please provide the following information
You will not be able to sign in to Yahoo! services unless you provide the requested information on this form. This information will help you reset your password in case you ever forget it.
CloseCloseLearn more
We are asking for this information in order to help you reset your password if you forget it or you become locked out of your account.



While it is not required, we encourage you to provide both types of information. The more you provide, the easier it will be to reset your password. Email addresses can be further managed via the Account Info page.



Alternate Email address: Enter an email address that is different from the one associated with your account. We will deliver the password recovery instructions and account security notices to this email address.



Secret questions: Choose secret questions and answers that are difficult for others to guess. This information is mandatory to enable password reset even if you no longer use the phone or email address provided in the past.

Close 
Copyright © 2009 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved. Copyright/IP Policy | Terms of Service | Guide to Online Security 

NOTICE: We collect personal information on this site. To learn more about how we use your information, see our Privacy Policy.

عبيييت الخانات الموجودة بس برضو ما بيفتح بليييييييييييزشو اعمل:t9:
والرب يبارك تعبكم:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*جربي انك تدخلي من الياهو المسنجر*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

mary rose قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع:smil8:
> ايميلي ما عم يفتح بس من كم يوم مش عارفة ليش بيضل يطلع هالمسج هادا بلييييز شو اعمل؟؟؟
> yahoo! Is changing the way you can recover your account in case you forget your password. We recommend that you provide a mobile phone number and/or an email address, but you must enter two secret questions and answers in order to continue.  Learn more
> 
> ...






يوجد مشكل بالياهو نفسه الرئيسي

انما ليست بكل البلدان

مثلا عندنا بلبنان موجودة عن الجميع

وبيقولوه بشتغلوه عليه

حتى يصلحوه الاخطاء


----------



## MARY ROSE (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسيي حبايب الللبي 
الرب يبارك تعبكم امين
وبليز حياتي كليمو بوووووسسسسسسلي ترااااااااب لبنان الغااااااااالي ممممممممممممموااه


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

mary rose
انت لبنانية


----------

